# HST vs Nasuverse



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

I feel like this is a bad idea, but seeing that HST got a few powerups here and there, how does this go?


EDIT:

Banning Types and Notes (and Zelretch and Arche-Type Earth).
And the whole deal with Akasha and Void Shiki.

EDIT: ...and Prime Murder and Altrouge.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Um, Akasha? Archetypes? Ether Liners? Dead Apostles?

Too many options here.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

Let's ignore Akasha... Types and Archetype Earth could be a problem (couldn't Juubi or match them or something?). Ether Liners will be a bitch and i don't think that Dead Apostles will do that much here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

> how does this go?


how do you think ?

HST gets raped inside out


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

There are at least two planetbusters and about several life wipers in the Nasuverse.
Also Void Shiki who can destroy and recreate the universe with ease if she would ever try to.
And superior destructive capacity doesn't do squat against a number of characters in the verse.
Even if we ignore powerhouses like the Ultimate Ones.

Seriously, where have you been?
It's been long since that Nasuverse was established as being above the HST.
Juubi won't change that status, at all.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 20, 2012)

>"I feel like this is a bad idea"

If you do, chances are it is. Lord knows I of all people know that.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

> Types and Archetype Earth could be a problem (couldn't Juubi or match then or something?


Um, life wiping, continent busting, no concept of death etc.


> Ether Liners will be a bitch and i don't think that Dead Apostles will do that much here.


Ado Edem himself would be a serious threat here, Slash Emperor is a bitch to deal with.

How they're going to kill TATARI, or Roa, or Nero? Primate Murder is implied to be around equal to Type Mercury. TM drops a moon on their asses. Zelretch blocked that and can fuck with parrael universes. Altrouge is superior to Primate Murder.

A shitload of conceptual weapons, noble phantasm, magic, mystis eyes of death perception.

No, this's a bad thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

is SlashEmperor/AdoEdem supposed to be the second planet-buster ?  (I presume you excluded Void Shiki in that count)


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

Well it's pretty much what i expected...

Banning Types and Notes (and Zelretch and Arche-Type Earth).
And the whole deal with Akasha and Void Shiki.

EDIT: ...and Prime Murder and Altrouge.

And when i said DA won't be problem i was talking about your average DA bullet timer with some regeneration and some interesting abilities depending on his origin and not the 27DAA.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

> Also Void Shiki who can destroy and recreate the universe with ease if she would ever try to.


I thought that was just her being cocky  I mean, she could probably do it, but tbh it always came off just a boast to me.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

This planet busting is pretty arguable. More like life wiping, at it "consumes planet".

He also destroyed a 2 Archetypes and Slash Emperor reveals "Truth", like Ea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

> *Banning* Types and Notes (and Zelretch and Arche-Type Earth).
> And the whole deal with Akasha and Void Shiki.


and Gil

and GayBulge

and some DAAs

and more stuff most likely


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Srsl, now with calcs, Gilgamesh himself can destroy a good chunk of HST. Then there's Aoko, universal threat.

And F/A


----------



## teddy (Dec 20, 2012)

AliceKumo said:


> Banning Types and Notes (and Zelretch and Arche-Type Earth).
> And the whole deal with Akasha and Void Shiki.
> 
> EDIT: ...and Prime Murder and Altrouge.



You know this is a bad match when you have to place this many restrictions on one side.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 20, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> *Also Void Shiki who can destroy and recreate the universe with ease if she would ever try to.*



I thought void shiki hype isn't to be taken seriously. Even Nasu seems to be implying that void shiki hype should be taken with a grain of salt.


Never the less,nasuverse rapes. Type mercury and 100% arcuid,either one can likely solo. The rest are not really needed.

Gilgamesh rapes the fuckers as well. Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

? said:


> You know this is a bad match when you have to place this many restrictions on one side.



As said i'm aware of that... kinda didn't notice that Juubi doesn't change anything and that they're still helpless.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Nanaya can always rape them. Literally


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> Um, life wiping, continent busting, no concept of death etc.
> 
> Ado Edem himself would be a serious threat here, Slash Emperor is a bitch to deal with.


Being Ado Fucking Edem also means .




> How they're going to kill TATARI, or Roa, or Nero?


Roa's reincarnation takes at least a decade and his soul is detoriated each time he performs it.
Albeit given his pool of choices, he might reincarnate as a top tier HST combatant next.

Nero's Lair of the Beast king offers him a very potent regen but unless we believe the continent-busting hyperbole, he can be still destroyed by complete vaporization.

And yes, they have absolutely nothing to fight against the TATARI.



> *Primate Murder is implied to be around equal to Type Mercury*. TM drops a moon on their asses. Zelretch blocked that and can fuck with parrael universes. Altrouge is superior to Primate Murder.


Where the hell was that ever stated?
No, PM equals 7 Counter Guardians, aka true form Heroic Spirits.
And Altrouge is weaker than 100% Arc for sure.
Altrouge+ Primate Murder was said to be superior to Crimson Moon, though.
But CM was implied to be one of the weakest Ultimate Ones.
He's more of a trickster and schemer compared to the others.



> A shitload of conceptual weapons, noble phantasm, magic, mystis eyes of death perception.


And that's really just the beginning of it.
The old wiki compared the hax of the Nasuverse to JJBA with reason.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

> The old wiki compared the hax of the Nasuverse to JJBA with reason.


Pretty accurate actually from what I've heard  Wonder if we'll get a third hax king because triumvirates are always better.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

willyvereb said:
			
		

> Being Ado Fucking Edem also means he can stomp the HST.


Others feared him and so they sealed his power 

Ado Edem needs FC.


> Roa's reincarnation takes at least a decade and his soul is detoriated each time he performs it.
> Albeit given his pool of choices, he might reincarnate as a top tier HST combatant next.


He makes a castle from their bodies and gains nice regen 


> Nero's Lair of the Beast king offers him a very potent regen but unless we believe the continent-busting hyperbole, he can be still destroyed by complete vaporization.


I was taking this seriously. And we don't, beacuse?


> Where the hell was that ever stated?





			
				wiki said:
			
		

> The speed with which it can slay humans is around the same level as Type Mercury, and while Angra Mainyu can match it in numbers, Primate Murder far surpasses it in speed.


Altough now I look at it, it probably means speed of killing humans.

Oh well, there's still no-corporeal "city devourer".

Alice, you might include those restrictions in op.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Pretty accurate actually from what I've heard  Wonder if we'll get a third hax king because *triumvirates are always better.*



The Romans don't agree at all. 

And if we are talking about hax, i would like to see Second and Fifth Magic get more development, the Third Magic to actually do something and at least a concrete hint of First and Fourth.

And now that i'm at it, how would Aoko hold herselfe out there?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> Others feared him and so they sealed his power
> 
> Ado Edem needs FC.


Too late.
I already did one on BL.




> I was taking this seriously. And we don't, beacuse?


Just because it's the Nasuverse that doesn't mean we can take every bit of flowery language as fact.
Otherwise we would have lightspeed Servants in Fate/Zero.

Or country-busting Excalibur.




> Altough now I look at it, it probably means speed of killing humans.


Yeah, it seems to be an expanding aura of instant death.
Which means there's yet another way the Nasuverse can stomp the HST.




> Oh well, there's still no-corporeal "city devourer".


Stainsrobe would be problematic, yes.
But I think the HST at least has SOME way to deal with intangible ghosts.
Even if it's a randomly teleporting citybuster.




> Alice, you might include those restrictions in op.


At this point, it's harder to list Nasu characters who wouldn't stomp the HST.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> At this point, it's harder to list Nasu characters who wouldn't stomp the HST.



Aww, come on that's pushing it now. 


But what would be the best character that could blend into the HST without being superior to everything and everyone in every way (Gilgamesh) or being a piece of shit (Shinji)?


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

willyvereb said:
			
		

> Too late.
> I already did one on BL.


I think I'll log on that forum 


> Just because it's the Nasuverse that doesn't mean we can take every bit of flowery language as fact.


On the other hand we don't have to debunk everything. And DAA showed diff immortalities. This continent claim isn't so crazy as it seems.


> Otherwise we would have lightspeed Servants in Fate/Zero.


Don't remember that part 


> Or country-busting Excalibur.


Wasn't there calc that putted Excalibur at teratons? 


> Stainsrobe would be problematic, yes.
> But I think the HST at least has SOME way to deal with intangible ghosts.
> Even if it's a randomly teleporting citybuster.


Not really, Haki can deal with logia intangibility, never showed to counter true intangibles.


> At this point, it's harder to list Nasu characters who wouldn't stomp the HST.


Want to do a thread?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Emiya Shirou.
He's pretty much your average Shounen Jump character if you ignore the style of Nasu's writing.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Emiya Shirou.
> He's pretty much your average Shounen Jump character if you ignore the style of Nasu's writing.



Hehe, Heaven's Feel Shirou?


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Shirou still screwed with Saber ass


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

You are all forgetting to add the plethora of Phantasmal beast and divine beast

Specially divine beast which are mean to have excaliblast attack power, berserker defense level and other nasty things.

Add to this we aren't adding DDD demons which are stronger than then DAA.

Or the new Firegirl novel which would have intergalactic travel, and planet buster spaceships.

Well firegirl has no relationship with the establish universe of Nasu, its more a Typemoon setting so far... and the greatest danger to the HST

Kohaku


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> Shirou still screwed with Saber ass


Well, that's just the "advantage" of the game's genre.
And Shirou has much more important merits compared to Shounen Jump protags which makes him a better character.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 20, 2012)

A more important question


Who can solo the HST the fastest


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Would've been interesting as a "Who's the weakest who can solo" thread maybe.
Actually...I might need to make one of those...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 20, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Would've been interesting as a "Who's the weakest who can solo" thread maybe.
> Actually...I might need to make one of those...



Those used to be fun 

Might make one myself soon


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> A more important question
> 
> 
> Who can solo the HST the fastest


Void Shiki with a simple cut at Mach 45 speed.

Albeit there would be an intense race for the 2nd place between Gilgamesh, ORT, Primate Murder, Archetype EARTH and Angra Mainyu.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Those used to be fun
> 
> Might make one myself soon



Mine will probably just be generic like "Weakest JJBA character who can solo" with/without Juubi.

But at least the results are different since the verses are getting some boosts


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

My money on ORT-chan.... before the gets bored and go back to sleep.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

Gil soloing ? wouldn't he be overwhelmed by numbers ?

I remember recently he didn't solo OP-verse IIRC


unless you mean FZ Gil, who goes spirit form, floats away and pops somewhere further out, then Eas them ?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


>



Good stuff 
TransFormers is another viable option. I just know JJBA better featwise


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

If he pulls Vimana enough, he goes far away from them and shoot Ea.

Is there, general Type Moon thread, btw?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 20, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Good stuff
> TransFormers is another viable option. I just know JJBA better featwise



Got to be a bitch to find one of the gazillion versions of a character that fit though


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Got to be a bitch to find one of the gazillion versions of a character that fit though



Their multiverse just keeps on expanding


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Gil soloing ? wouldn't he be overwhelmed by numbers ?
> 
> I remember recently he didn't solo OP-verse IIRC
> 
> ...


Fun thing that his wiki page list Gil soloing One Piece.

Also Gil using Enuma Elish at full power would most likely kill him, as well.
At least when he's using it in the real world and not in some pocket dimension like Iskander's RM.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

Shouldn't Primate Murder slaughter the fastest?

That or Void Shiki does a cutting motion with her hand.


----------



## TedMk2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Crimson King said:


> A more important question
> 
> 
> Who can solo the HST the fastest


Kanata. One Punch


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

AliceKumo said:


> Shouldn't Primate Murder slaughter the fastest?
> 
> That or Void Shiki does a cutting motion with her hand.



Primate is tied on speed according to avenger.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Ekhm, can you guys


> Is there, general Type Moon thread, btw?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

> Fun thing that his wiki list Gil soloing One Piece.


in a standart 20 paces battle against a bloodlusted verse ? 

idk

oh well


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> in a standart 20 paces battle against a bloodlusted verse ?
> 
> idk
> 
> oh well


I think he was just randomly dropped into the verse.
Also Servant Immunity played a major factor in him surviving.

Oh well, that was even before the upgrade on Servants.
Now, each of Gil's weapons are a lethal threat against OP characters and all but the strongest atrtacks would be unable to put a dent on his armor.
Plus Mach 45 reactions.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

> I think he was just randomly dropped into the verse.
> Also Servant Immunity played a major factor in him surviving.


alright then


Mach 45 goes only for his mental reactions (i.e. reacting, operating GoB mentally) or combat speed as well (i.e. arm movement, pulling out/swinging a sword etc.) ?


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 20, 2012)

The superhumans (crimson red vermillions) etc. still won't get very far sadly, but far too much other powerhouses listed HST can't or will have extreme trouble with

BMW Magical Amber with prep solos


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> alright then
> 
> 
> Mach 45 goes only for his mental reactions (i.e. reacting, operating GoB mentally) or combat speed as well (i.e. arm movement, pulling out/swinging a sword etc.) ?


Powerscaling should give him Mach 45 close combat speed, as well.
Also IIRC he fought Saber in melee for a while.
He got disarmed multiple times but like Archer, he pulled out new weapons faster than Saber could counterattack.

Same way, his GoB barrage should be at least on that level of speed.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

Just wondered, is DDD now an official part of the Nasuverse or not?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

DDD always was an official part of the Nasuverse.
BTW, did somebody translate them to English?
I'd be rather interested in reading them.
Same for the second half of the KnK volumes. Apparently, somebody translated all volumes of KNK but somehow the latter portion got lost.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

I have part of DDD on spanish, no idea of KnK, there was a proyect on baka tsuki

Add fire girl to that list.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

> BTW, did somebody translate them to English?


Yep, I had a DDD in english. If I find it I'll send it to you.


> Apparently, somebody translated all volumes of KNK but somehow the latter portion got lost.


That I would be interested too


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

I think all of KnK is out there for a while now.

Ah here it is: 


And as for DDD, didn't really know it's fully a part of the Nasuverse as it lacks any mention of any of the concepts, but if it is even better so.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, more like it happened in reverse.
There are mention of concepts from DDD in other Nasu works like Talk and Hollow Ataraxia.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

They are also mention on the main Tsukihime when they talk about the difference of demons and oni.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 20, 2012)

What the hell does DDD refer to?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Decoration Disorder Disconnection

The name makes about as much sense as Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

willy here you go DDD



The rest of it is here


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 20, 2012)

DDD also has an omnipotent God in it 

Who might be Akasha


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Isn't Akasha featless


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

And if you fuckers want to read Notes, go .


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

And wouldn't that God not being Akasha disprove DDD being in the Nasuverse or disprove Aksha?

And it's not really featless,  i mean something had to creat the damn multiverse and all hints that it was Akasha.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, Akasha is the origin of literally everything.
Before the creation of the multiverse, there was Akasha.
And since it is the origin of the multiverse, you could say Akasha created that.
But that's no feat but a strong implication.
The fact is, Akasha really hasn't done anything or at least it didn't do in a way mortals can perceive it.
Altering reality and minds is something even Alaya can do.
Imagine Akasha playing the same shittick on multiversal scale.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

with potential. Too bad Satsuki ended so fast.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> with potential. Too bad Satsuki ended so fast.



Hm, do we assume that he can pull off the "Die" command?


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Who knows, suicide isn't impossible though. He really ended too fast.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

willy, now I looked this DDD novel isn't translated yet. But there is a big portion of that.

On the other hand I just found there's Fate/Prototype novel


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Unified Language isn't like Ars Magna to make things come true with a world (actually by the Alchemist's thoughts and imagination but whatever).

It's more like an abstract method of mind control. It commands the target with the authority of a superior spiritual being. Those lower on the spiritual ladder must obey that command because it's coming from the depths of their soul or something.
Actually, it's better to say it's a soulfucking ability with mind control-like effects.

Unified Language can be also used to communicate with other spirits and such. Hence the "Fairy" incident.

I'll know more once I finally read up the missing volumes of KnK.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

So like I said "commit suicide" command isn't far from truth


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 20, 2012)

Well i never doubted that it could command suiced as the whole thing is said to be "disobying it is like rejecting one's own existance.", but the whole "die" thing would be way more handy but on the other hand it's rather abstract to it's meaning. Could someone die willingly? Or would the body respond tothe command without the mind having to keep up and the heart would just stop working?


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

It's mind control. Something like that


> ould the body respond tothe command without the mind having to keep up and the heart would just stop working


falls under reality warping I guess


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, Nasuverse-style soulfuckery has the potential for such "reality-warping".
Remember, people who're awakened to their Origin change completely.
So maybe if Satsuki orders someone to die it results in a contradiction that kills the target's soul or something.
The problem there's no proof for this.
So we can only go with the next best thing, suicide.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

Reading now beastlair I find something really interesting that most of us have overlook for fate/stay night scenario.

For pretty much all the story Arturia had a hole on her abdomen caused by Gae bolg, even she fighting Heracles, till pretty much the last battle on the temple.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, she did.
Save for immediately life-threatening wounds, Servants can usually keep fighting.
Saber also more or less patched up the wound here and there in order to not impair her much in combat.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

I still remember almosttwohalflancer


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 20, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Yes, she did.
> Save for immediately life-threatening wounds, Servants can usually keep fighting.
> Saber also more or less patched up the wound here and there in order to not impair her much in combat.



Apparently she just cover the wound with skin but mention it hasn't healed past Heracles manhandle her, and then its mention again as healing after Lancer died.

Which means that even Avalon can't override Lancer wounds.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> I still remember almosttwohalflancer


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Lancer is awesome 

But being a Lancer is a bitch  that low luck


----------



## TedMk2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sora no Soto is on my TL to-do list. I doubt I'll ever get around to it though . At least I'll try to glean all of Kanata's best feats. Someone else can handle the rest of DDD, there isn't the time in the day to get through all that.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 20, 2012)

Lancers are the Kenny of Fate.

Do not want.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Now I think about it, Karna is a Lancer too...


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 20, 2012)

He also qualifies for Archer and Rider!

... neither of which avoid greusome ends


>Had his armor stolen
>Suffered number of curses
>killed by half brother after losing all his allies

Whatever you do in Nasu, do not be lancer


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> He also qualifies for *Archer* and Rider!
> 
> ... neither of which avoid greusome ends


Now we know why Extra CCC Gil doesn't belong to either of the classes.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

I doubt they will give him class other then Lancer.

Though imagine him as a Rider, with sun chariot


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2012)

what class is Gil in CCC ?


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Karna and Gil doesn't belong to any class.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> what class is Gil in CCC ?


Gilgamesh Class


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish we got to see this guy more often.

He's like a hippy version of Cars


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

>chair plant
>weird golden shit sticking from his back
>automically wins
>


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

That's no chair plant.
That's his _hair_ apparently, from some other picture I saw.
Cars too has rather...unique, hair.


Seriously Vairocana needs more appearances.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Nope, this's chair plant


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Hair-chair plant.

He takes his hair to the extreme


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

His hair can counter Lionel momma yottaversal spanking.

It works ALLmolecules beyond quantum awaraness


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

Fuse Cars and Vairocana.

Zettaversal Hair more than what hair is.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

> Fuse Cars and Vairocana.


:TATARIlaugh

Vairo has circlet, is he princess?  And now he has Cars squirrels, where's your Squirrel Girl now, Mike?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

The world cannot take so much fabulous hair.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 20, 2012)

Only Ripple Frog can counter it.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 20, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Hair-chair plant.
> 
> He takes his hair to the extreme



His only weakness


----------



## Kazu (Dec 20, 2012)

Prisma Illya Solos  

Also, on another note, Fate/extra CCC is apparently the last time Nasu will be writing with Fate.


----------



## Sieghart92 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazuakisama said:


> Prisma Illya Solos
> 
> Also, on another note, Fate/extra CCC is apparently the last time Nasu will be writing with Fate.



Really? I just read that there is nothing left for him to write about Gilgamesh after CCC.

I won't be surprised if he stops though. If anything we'll get more spin offs like Fate/kaleid or Carnival phantasm. They aren't written by Nasu though.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 20, 2012)

Obviously, he's probably going to letting other people write more fate stuff. 
Then he's going to go off and play Dark Souls.


----------



## AliceKumo (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh well, chances are we get Tsukihime 2 then and maybe a new series to the Nasuverse.


----------

